# Dark Kingdon: The Dragon King



## Marky Lazer (Mar 28, 2006)

I just saw an advert of this show that appearently had its first episode yesterday on the Sci Fi Channel: http://www.scifi.com/darkkingdom/

It looks rather shiny... anyone knows anything about this?


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooooh. But I don't get the sci fi channel. Will it be on anywhere else?


----------

